# Boer Wethers Butchered. They were FAT



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We had circumstances that kept us from being able to butcher our Meat wethers sooner. They are finally in the freezer! I had a thread quite some time back about our Blackberry pasture fed meat goats. We sent our wethers to a friends house to finish out for butchering. We do a lot of trade to make this all work out. My husband helps his friend with his butchering and we finish out or meat goats on their property to help eat down their blackberries. 

These goats were never wormed at all and we also did not give them any supplements such as hay or minerals at all while on that property. On our property that is void of plentiful browse, these goats did have supplemental feed in alfalfa pellets, Cd-T Vaccination and the medicated pellet feed preventative for Cocci. for a brief period. After 4 months, they were sent to the blackberries and pasture. 

It amazes me that they were so fat! All they had to eat was blackberries and pasture grass. So I suppose these could be Natural Goats but not Organic?
This was cost effective too as they cost us nothing extra to feed them. It is certainly true that after 9 months old, they start to get fat even on just browse. They should have been butchered sooner but the meat was good and dark red. We had a friend from Nigeria help too for some meat trade and he told us how in his country, they don't throw any part of the goat away like we do. 
Now we will have goat for Christmas Eve and Ham for Christmas day. We have our family by marriage from India with us for the Holidays! So very excited about that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Merry that is GREAT! Congrats! And I hope your family has a WONDERFUL time this holiday season! Very cool you all are able to get together like that. I am sure it will be fun to bring the two cultures together? 

We don't have a lot of land either, so I totally understand when it comes to limited browse/grazing. We HAVE to supplement, and we HAVE to worm, especially since they spend 90% of their time in the woods browsing. 
I wish our goats were big and fat off of pasture!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much Hoosiershadow.

We didnt plan to know so many people from different countries. It just happened this way by a common faith! God brought them to us here in Cowtown Cottonwood. It is truly amazing that my husband and I with our Cowboy, Irish, German herritage & pinch of american Indian have close friends from India, Nigeria, and Columbia and Mexico and Philipines. All of these countries love to eat and cook goat meat! Our son recently married into an India family. She has a tiny bit of scottish in her but she is India We will celebrate two cultures coming together at Christmas. The food will be wonderful! We do have commonality in our faith which is what has brought us all together. We are all celebrating the King of King's Birthday together and because of this the food is the most main cultural difference as they celebrate Christmas much like we do so we will eat fat goats together. We never would have guessed that the goats would become a cultural food choice for our foreign friends and wow.. this is good food they cook.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing...for sure.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It must be nice when they get fat without a whole bunch of food  Goat meat is awesome, enjoy it! :thumb:


----------

